# Primer for moisture resistant drywall (greenboard/purple board)



## hellohello (Oct 17, 2013)

What type of primer should I use on newly-finished moisture resistant drywall? I once used "Kilz 2" on greenboard and it peeled off in some spots. It didn't adhere properly, probably because of whatever coating they put on the paper face of the drywall.

I recently ripped out several sections of tiled drywall in a bathroom and replaced it with the purple moisture resistant drywall and I want to make sure that I prime it with something that will adhere properly. Any suggestions?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Zinsser 123 will work fine.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Most adhesion problems on drywall are caused by dust left on the surface. As far as I know, there is no difference in moisture resistant boards (green, purple) and regular GWB in terms of paint adhesion. Clean the surface well and use a good drywall primer and you should be ok.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Agree I have never used any different primer for the green, or purple board.


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

Zinzar is not needed at all. The only real difference as far as painting is that the GREEN board u got is harder. The paper on top of the gypsum board is more tightly wound if you will. As far as Priming any good primer will work perfectly fine. Whats more important is your top/finish coat is more moisture resistant. As far as priming you cant really go wrong. Only recommendation is buy a primer sealer. Not just standard primer.


----------



## hellohello (Oct 17, 2013)

Can I apply high build primer to freshly-finished drywall (bare drywall and joint compound), or should I apply a PVA primer to seal the drywall first?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Just my opinion but no need for high build and I personally do not believe in pva primers. I think Joe said it already Zinsser 123 is what I would use


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Totally agree I don't use PVA ever. I think the reason Zinzzer 123 is recommended so much is it is a good all around primer. It has been my go to primer for years on new work or previous painted work. I liked the original Kilz a lot, the new latex, not so much. Of course I use BIN and Cover Stain and other specialized primer for some problem areas but 123 is my everyday workhorse over the years I have learned what to expect from it.

The main problem I have had with PVA is a lot of times when you paint over it it will flash over the areas where drywall mud was used, like seams and corners. These are my opinions only.


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

If you dont mind me asking, Where will you be buying this primer from? Than i can give you more recommendations from the store you will actually be at,


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

ToolSeeker said:


> Totally agree I don't use PVA ever. I think the reason Zinzzer 123 is recommended so much is it is a good all around primer.






123 also has very good sealing properties. I've used PVA with success, but I've also had it flash so bad I had to re prime a whole house. 

Check the specifications on the brand of high build you want to use. Most of them, like the SW variety are rated for application to new wallboard. Using PVA first probably wouldn't hurt anything, but it's not necessary either.


----------

